# Software > Ασφάλεια >  απενεργοποίηση windows security center

## saronicos

παιδια γεια σας,

μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πώς μπορούμε να απενεργοποιήσουμε το security center στα windows xp profesional sp2 όταν είναι σε workgroup???

ευχαριστώ
saronicos

----------


## ryloth

εγω έβαλα το xp antispy Και εφυγε  ::

----------


## saronicos

ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...

Χαιρετισμους
saronicos

----------

